# South African wanting to move to UK



## hector (Jul 27, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how easy/difficult it is for a South African to come and live in the UK and what is the procedure, how long does it take.We met on holiday and after many months in a long distance relationship he would like to move to UK. He is self employed and works for various UK companies already and I am a UK Citizen etc. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! You might want to ask your question in the Britain forum, where you might find others that have made the move.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Thats what i wanted to say too


----------

